# Guide bushing



## cusoak (Dec 13, 2011)

I was wondering if any one knew if there was a guide bushing for a dewalt trim router model D266670.
I am new to this site and hope this is where this should be listed.
Want to use this router to do small template routing.
If there is where would I buy one.
Thanks Jeff.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jeff

Not that I know about BUT
If I made one you can also with just some plastic a drill bit or two but the easy way is to pickup one of the Milescraft plates they come with a turnlock part that will let you use the PC type guides easy.


Amazon.com: Milescraft 1201 Base Plate / Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement

==



cusoak said:


> I was wondering if any one knew if there was a guide bushing for a dewalt trim router model D266670.
> I am new to this site and hope this is where this should be listed.
> Want to use this router to do small template routing.
> If there is where would I buy one.
> Thanks Jeff.


----------

